# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Film hay Men Of TaiChi

## tuyla123

Thái Cực Truyền Nhân​
Man of Tai Chi







THÔNG TIN PHIM:​



```
Diễn Viên: Keanu Reeves, Mạc Văn Úy, Trần Hổ[/SIZE]
```



```
 Đạo Diễn: Keanu Reeves
 Thể Loại: Hành động
 Quốc Gia: Trung Quốc
 IMDB: 6.1
 Thời Lượng: 105 phút
 Năm Phát Hành: 2013
```





NỘI DUNG:​
Man of Taichi là một bộ phim hay do tài tử Hollywood Keanu Reeves lần đầu giữ vai trò đạo diễn kiêm đóng chính vừa tung loạt hình mới với sự xuất hiện của ông trùm thế giới ngầm Keanu Reeves.



Xem phim Man of Taichi, nam diễn viên The Matrix hóa thân vào vai kẻ đầu sỏ chuyên tổ chức những trận đấu sinh tử tàn bạo trong căn phòng bí mật phía dưới một câu lạc bộ cao cấp. Không chỉ giàu có và đầy quyền lực, Keanu cũng đánh đấm cực oách trong phim.



Man of Taichi là tác phẩm đầu tay của đạo diễn Keanu Reeves, nam tài tử đã đưa những yếu tố hấp dẫn của điện ảnh Hollywood kết hợp với đề tài võ thuật đậm chất Á Đông. Nổi bật là những đạo cụ hoành tráng như dàn siêu xe, du thuyền, bối cảnh bắt mắt.



Những hãng xe nổi tiếng cạnh tranh nhau để có thể xuất hiện trên phim của Keanu Reeves. Tuy nhiên, những chiếc siêu xe thế này cũng chỉ để "làm cảnh" chứ không có đất dụng võ như Fast & Furious.



Trần Hổ là tài năng võ thuật Trung Quốc vang danh quốc tế, quán quân toàn năng cuộc thi võ thuật quốc tế San Francisco và là người Trung Quốc thứ 2 sau Lý Tiểu Long giành ngôi quán quân Karate toàn nước Mỹ. Anh từng tham gia chỉ đạo võ thuật cho các phim nổi tiếng như The Matrix, Charlie's Angels, Kill Bill.



Keanu Reeves cùng chỉ đạo võ thuật nổi tiếng Viên Hòa Bình xây dựng hàng loạt những trận chiến một mất một còn như đấu trường La Mã cổ. Trong phim, nam chính Trần Hổ sẽ phải đối mặt với những cao thủ trên khắp thế giới, hỗn chiến tàn bạo để giành sống còn.






```
Xem online:
```



```
 
 [replacer_a]
 


 Download: 
 [replacer_a][SIZE=2]
```

----------


## kyniemhoctro

*Trả lời: Film hay Men Of TaiChi*

Thank chủ thớt, để down về xem mới dc, nghe nói hay mà chưa xem dc.

----------


## bumchiu.lost

*Trả lời: Film hay Men Of TaiChi*

ngon quá ........................

----------

